# The Liberty Cup Transatlantic Race



## drgould (Mar 6, 2000)

To fellow sailors:

The Liberty Cup Transatlantic Race which will leave Marblehead on June 10, 2002 will sail to Lorient on the northwest coast of the Province of Brittany, France. Festivities
including prizegiving will be held courtesy of the town of Lorient on July 6, 2002.

Organized to celebrate more than 200 years of friendship and cooperation between the two oldest democracies in the western hemisphere, the race will be a biennial event. Sponsored by Blue Water Sailing Club and the Corinthian Yacht Club, the race
organization is well under way and promises to be a successful event.

This race gives the opportunity for cruising sailors to explore Europe and to make the crossing with an organized support system and in company with other similar vessels as well as offering a competitive adventure. Racing classes will also be
supported.

For further information, consult our web site at:
http://www.libertycup.net

Bob Gould co-chair, Liberty Cup Race Committee


----------

